# vaccination's



## Smitty901

I may hurt some feelings but so what. Vaccination's work. They are not a Government plot they do not cause the long list of health issue claimed by nut cases. the protect health and society. Met a young women from China today that suffers from Polio damage due to not having the Vaccination in China when she was a child. get you darn shots.

"Chickenpox outbreak at North Carolina school with high anti-vaccination rate leaves dozens sick"

https://www.foxnews.com/health/chic...high-anti-vaccination-rate-leaves-36-sickened


----------



## Prepared One

I commented about this to my wife the other night while watching the news. I remember you couldn't go to school unless you had your shots up to date. Hell, I remember getting the Rubella shot at school. So you can opt out these days? The result being you get the old diseases making come backs.


----------



## stevekozak

You can trust what the government says they are sticking in you if you want (.gov has such a stellar reputation for truth telling.....). I will not. YMMV


----------



## AquaHull

Got Hep A & B shots, tetanus, shingles, flu shots last year. I was overdue since '59 for Hep shots.

Got a flu shot this year, since I work with elderly folk .


----------



## A Watchman

My shots are up to date …. except I do not get the flu shot. Never, Ever. My wife works in the health care field and is required to get it (and a bunch of others) for her job.


----------



## Prepared One

My psycho shots are all up to date so I can barely hear the voices. I also take the red pill..........or is it............. the blue pill I should be taking? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> You can trust what the government says they are sticking in you if you want (.gov has such a stellar reputation for truth telling.....). I will not. YMMV


 Good luck and I hope you will be there for there fo0r the children disabled for life because of it. I was sent all over this world. been exposed to crap you will never dream of and still here . Thanks to vaccination. Old enough to know people stricken by polio and others because of the lack of vaccination's. travel in countries that did not have them a generation ago look around. 
Had them all a few more than once if shot records did not keep up you got them again.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> My psycho shots are all up to date so I can barely hear the voices. I also take the red pill..........or is it............. the blue pill I should be taking? :tango_face_grin:


Psst &#8230;. I am pretty sure its the blue pill, that's the one I take. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Illini Warrior

don't bitch when a rope comes looking for your neck for being so freaking stupid >>>> you infect a whole school of little kids because you bought into some Jim Jones suicide BS - a hanging might not be enough justice ....

and if you're some illegal that brought some 3rd World crap disease - refused to get treated - sent your kids into a school >>>> hanging will take too freaking long ....


----------



## Smitty901

It has been proven over and over , the claims by nut cases about vaccination's are phony . Just like so called Dr. spock and his crap about eggs and milk.


----------



## Chipper

I got up to date on my shots last night during happy hour.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine

in the 1950's kids required 4 shots
in the 1960's it was 6
in the 1970's it was 8

today kids need 22 shots before the age of 4. Most of the shots are preventative and not life saving... does that make sense. A couple of the shots have a higher death rate then the illness (do some research). our youngest son seem to be starting out "normal" and then after his first shots he became very very quiet and at 5 he has memory issues and speech problems. we have a friend that also has issues with a child.

we could argue forever that it was caused or not caused by vaccine.. but what it boils down to is RIGHTS and parents protecting their children. Your fear of a possible illness DOES NOT overcome my desire to protect my kids from possible harm from a vaccine. SORRY, -If you want to protect children lets ban swimming pools... because swimming pools cause more deaths then un-vaccinated children 

people that talk about pandemic in a school caused ONE un vaccinated kids are worse then the anti gun crowd... What law do you want to pass that would stop it from happening. Are you willing to arrest, jail, and or force a child to have a needle pushed into their arm so you feel better about your child's health

might as well ban guns because it would save more children

1st and this is from the CDC "Measles is a highly contagious disease and no vaccine is 100% effective" so even if all the kids are vacced it does not mean immunity!!!
2nd unless you are willing to arrest parents and show up and remove kids at gun point there will never be 100% coverage
3rd many of the illnesses are not fatal and in fact provide immunity after they pass
4th 172 kids DIED from the chicken pox shot... before the vaccine about 100-150 people died per year
5th flu shots - we all KNOW it is a crap shot... and most of the time it is a feel good thing because the illness mutates and changes and they HOPE they have the right strain 
6th whooping cough, 6 deaths from the illness in 2016.. death from vaccine 38



1-2 months
Hepatitis B (2nd dose)
Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
Polio (IPV)
Pneumococcal (PCV)
Rotavirus (RV)

4 months
Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
Polio (IPV)
Pneumococcal (PCV)
Rotavirus (RV)
Hepatitis B (HepB)

6 months
Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
Polio (IPV)
Pneumococcal (PCV)
Rotavirus (RV)
Influenza (flu)

12-23 months
Chickenpox (Varicella)
Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR)
Polio (IPV) (between 6 through 18 months)
Pneumococcal (PCV)
Hepatitis A (HepA)
Hepatitis B (HepB)

4-6 years
Diphtheria, tetanus and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Polio (IPV)
Measles, mumps and rubella (MMR)
Chickenpox (varicella)
Influenza (flu) every year

Anyway.. if you are pro 2nd amendment and not pro parenting rights.. you are a hypocrite when it come to being free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine

Smitty901 said:


> Vaccination's work.


not all the time and not 100%.. even cdc says they are not 100%



Smitty901 said:


> They are not a Government plot


no they are pushed by companies that make money off them



Smitty901 said:


> they do not cause the long list of health issue claimed by nut cases.


even the CDC admits they cause issues and also DEATH.. although some pharmaceutical pro vaccine nut jobs claim death is not a long term issue



Smitty901 said:


> Met a young women from China today that suffers from Polio damage due to not having the Vaccination in China when she was a child.


Anecdotal evidence for shots, gun control, health care, or other things is just that Anecdotal evidence



Smitty901 said:


> "Chickenpox outbreak at North Carolina school with high anti-vaccination rate leaves dozens sick"


they use to have chicken pox parties to infect kids.. getting sick young is better then older
Do some research.. the shot kills more people then the illness


----------



## Maine-Marine

Smitty901 said:


> Good luck and I hope you will be there for there fo0r the children disabled for life because of it. I was sent all over this world. been exposed to crap you will never dream of and still here . Thanks to vaccination. Old enough to know people stricken by polio and others because of the lack of vaccination's. travel in countries that did not have them a generation ago look around.
> Had them all a few more than once if shot records did not keep up you got them again.


do you know why american suffer less from illnesses.. because even when we get them.. we have a fantastic health care system

look at any illness and the recovery is better in the USA then any third world country...

it is hard to prove you did not get an illness because you had a shop.. plenty of folks in those countries you visited did not get a shot and never get that illness.. or get it and are now immune


----------



## The Tourist

As a boomer with childhood asthma they shot me full of everything. You had to tough out measles, chickenpox, and mumps by yourself.

Now that I'm past 65 they shoot me full of drugs holding my health insurance over my head--I even had to go into a woman's baby room to have an Ultrasound taken of my main heart artery.

Yeah, they rubbed me that that slippery stuff, too...


----------



## Yavanna

I had to take all of the vacines as a kid, even if my parents had to take me kicking and screaming ( because of the needle).
We have those anti vacines here too, but most parents that do not vacinate their kids are just lazy, so this year, in some cities, the health agents went to the houses check if kids had their vacines in order. Here parents are obliged by law to vacinate the kids, if not, they can loose the rights over the children ( never seen that happen, but the law says so).


----------



## ekim

stevekozak said:


> You can trust what the government says they are sticking in you if you want (.gov has such a stellar reputation for truth telling.....). I will not. YMMV


Or go to your own doctor and pay for the proper shots. Don't rely on freebies from the government.


----------



## Camel923

Caviot Emptor. As true today as it was 2000 years ago in Rome. Vaccinations can be good... polio for instance or not so good. Multi disease all in one injections and autism. As @Maine-Marine points out there are good and bad aspects.

Government cohersion no matter how well intended or seemingly in the best interests of all is not liberty. I made an educated decision to not get the flu shots every year. The virus that starts out generally mutates readily and the vaccine may be ineffective against variants. Risk / reward. The possible links to other long term health problems is not worth the possibility the the flu vaccine might actually help. JMHO.

Do your own research and investigations, then decide. Most health care professionals only repeat what they were told in school and by professional organizations. Remember lawsuits drove the vaccine industry overseas. The liability and regulations there are not what they are here.


----------



## CoffeePot

Ya know, even IF vaccines cause autism. I still enjoy not having polio.


----------



## Denton

Several years ago, a Big Pharm research doctor very clearly warned me to not allow kinfolk to get the HPV vaccine. She said sterilization would be the least of the potential problems. Big Pharm knows the dangers, she said. 
She also said you’d never get a flu shot if you knew what’s all in that cocktail. 
She’s just a woman in that industry. She just has a doctorates degree. No reason to believe her.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I survived my vaccinations, haven't had polio, TB or any of the others. Also not allergic to nuts, whey, gluten, eggs or gummy bears, don't have any respiratory or skin issues.

Do they still do vaccinations at school or do you have to take your kids to the Dr or Walgreens, CVS.


----------



## StratMaster

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, they rubbed me that that slippery stuff, too...


I love a happy ending...


----------



## Maine-Marine

CoffeePot said:


> Ya know, even IF vaccines cause autism. I still enjoy not having polio.


Polio has never been said to cause autism .. so I reject your premise


----------



## Gunn

The hospital I work for forced me to get the flu shot this year. They told me they couldn't predict which one will hit this year so they picked the four most logical and cocktailed those. But they have been wrong the last 10 years. What makes them think they will be right this year?


----------



## A Watchman

Gunn said:


> The hospital I work for forced me to get the flu shot this year. They told me they couldn't predict which one will hit this year so they picked the four most logical and cocktailed those. But they have been wrong the last 10 years. What makes them think they will be right this year?


They aren't wrong, they got someone's money didn't they?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I got a pneumonia shot 2-3 years ago, I never get the flu shot, I get titnus as needed and I will get the shingles shot in a year or two

I think shots help.. they have the potential to cause problems for young kids. 

once you see a kid change after getting a vaccine...it will make you leery


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Gunn said:


> The hospital I work for forced me to get the flu shot this year. They told me they couldn't predict which one will hit this year so they picked the four most logical and cocktailed those. But they have been wrong the last 10 years. What makes them think they will be right this year?


I've never had a flu shot, at least for as long as I can remember. Even back when I smoked I'd watch those healthier non smokers with their flu shots drop like flies, miss 3-5 day of work. Me, I might take off work early or maybe miss one day. Oh and I'd switch to menthol cigs for a couple few days, they were easier on the throat.


----------



## stevekozak

ekim said:


> Or go to your own doctor and pay for the proper shots. Don't rely on freebies from the government.


I think you missed my point on this.


----------



## ekim

stevekozak said:


> I think you missed my point on this.


Probably and it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## tirednurse

Maine-Marine said:


> in the 1950's kids required 4 shots
> in the 1960's it was 6
> in the 1970's it was 8
> 
> today kids need 22 shots before the age of 4. Most of the shots are preventative and not life saving... does that make sense. A couple of the shots have a higher death rate then the illness (do some research). our youngest son seem to be starting out "normal" and then after his first shots he became very very quiet and at 5 he has memory issues and speech problems. we have a friend that also has issues with a child.
> 
> we could argue forever that it was caused or not caused by vaccine.. but what it boils down to is RIGHTS and parents protecting their children. Your fear of a possible illness DOES NOT overcome my desire to protect my kids from possible harm from a vaccine. SORRY, -If you want to protect children lets ban swimming pools... because swimming pools cause more deaths then un-vaccinated children
> 
> people that talk about pandemic in a school caused ONE un vaccinated kids are worse then the anti gun crowd... What law do you want to pass that would stop it from happening. Are you willing to arrest, jail, and or force a child to have a needle pushed into their arm so you feel better about your child's health
> 
> might as well ban guns because it would save more children
> 
> 1st and this is from the CDC "Measles is a highly contagious disease and no vaccine is 100% effective" so even if all the kids are vacced it does not mean immunity!!!
> 2nd unless you are willing to arrest parents and show up and remove kids at gun point there will never be 100% coverage
> 3rd many of the illnesses are not fatal and in fact provide immunity after they pass
> 4th 172 kids DIED from the chicken pox shot... before the vaccine about 100-150 people died per year
> 5th flu shots - we all KNOW it is a crap shot... and most of the time it is a feel good thing because the illness mutates and changes and they HOPE they have the right strain
> 6th whooping cough, 6 deaths from the illness in 2016.. death from vaccine 38
> 
> 1-2 months
> Hepatitis B (2nd dose)
> Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
> Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
> Polio (IPV)
> Pneumococcal (PCV)
> Rotavirus (RV)
> 
> 4 months
> Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
> Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
> Polio (IPV)
> Pneumococcal (PCV)
> Rotavirus (RV)
> Hepatitis B (HepB)
> 
> 6 months
> Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
> Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
> Polio (IPV)
> Pneumococcal (PCV)
> Rotavirus (RV)
> Influenza (flu)
> 
> 12-23 months
> Chickenpox (Varicella)
> Diphtheria, tetanus, and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
> Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
> Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR)
> Polio (IPV) (between 6 through 18 months)
> Pneumococcal (PCV)
> Hepatitis A (HepA)
> Hepatitis B (HepB)
> 
> 4-6 years
> Diphtheria, tetanus and whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
> Polio (IPV)
> Measles, mumps and rubella (MMR)
> Chickenpox (varicella)
> Influenza (flu) every year
> 
> Anyway.. if you are pro 2nd amendment and not pro parenting rights.. you are a hypocrite when it come to being free!!!!!!!!!!!


Where is your proof of the deaths from vaccines?

When we prep and think of the worst case situation that could happen I don't know how many times I have read comments that would totally be opposite of your thinking. We know we would have to consider all risk to those in our group and may have to make choices that may harm one but save 100. In the case of vaccines it is more like 1 out of 1 million. Not going to take the chance? How many are at risk because they don't have an option or they are unable to gain immunity from the vaccine. If a child has measles and goes to school and spreads it not only will he give it to others not vaccinated but those who are already immune compromised and yes can die from the measles. Others kids may not have gained immunity when vaccinated. What rights do those kids have? What rights of the parents? 
You choose to not vaccinate then I think you have also choose to not send your kids to public schools. 
I am not immune to hep B and I've had the series 3 times. Same with my daughter. We did what we could to protect ourselves. If you don't do the same and I get it from you then in my opinion you are liable for the harm you cause me when I get sick. 
This is a sore subject on both sides I know. We could argue till the end of time over it but proof of the safety of vaccines has been proven many times by many different organizations. I don't think they are fail proof and I don't think there haven't been mistakes but that doesn't change the facts of the lives saved from the use of vaccines.


----------



## Maine-Marine

tirednurse said:


> Where is your proof of the deaths from vaccines?


from the cdc... https://www.cdc.gov/vaccinesafety/ensuringsafety/monitoring/vaers/index.html
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/side-effects.htm
are you sure you are a nurse and have not heard of vaccine deaths



tirednurse said:


> may have to make choices that may harm one but save 100


I assume you are a communist. When I make choices, I make choices for MY FAMILY. I do not consider your family or others. I have to weigh the risk of possible side effects on my child not yours. I do not want to have a negative impact on you BUT If I protect my child and as a side effect of not vaccinating him your child gets chicken poxs.... I will sleep well at night



tirednurse said:


> In the case of vaccines it is more like 1 out of 1 million.


I will donate $1,000 to your favorite charity if you can prove the odds are 1 in 1,000,000 for a major side effect or death of injectable vaccines



tirednurse said:


> How many are at risk because they don't have an option or they are unable to gain immunity from the vaccine. If a child has measles and goes to school and spreads it not only will he give it to others not vaccinated but those who are already immune compromised and yes can die from the measles. Others kids may not have gained immunity when vaccinated. What rights do those kids have? What rights of the parents?


change your argument to fit the gun debate and you sound like a anti gun nut... just add "we need sensible vaccine laws"

Do you think you have a right to force a child to have a needle inserted into their arm while their parents are held at gun point or jailed?

the last major outbreak of measles had 115 deaths... all of these deaths were unvaccinated people and most were ill, elderly, or lacked a good immune system



tirednurse said:


> You choose to not vaccinate then I think you have also choose to not send your kids to public schools.


sure, just give us the money the state pays to indoctrinate (Educate) our children - actually most people who do not vaccinate also home school



tirednurse said:


> If you don't do the same and I get it from you then in my opinion you are liable for the harm you cause me when I get sick.


does this also apply for the common cold, vd, herpes, cold sores,

and please change the laws so we can sue the pharma companies.. you know they are exempt now right



tirednurse said:


> that doesn't change the facts of the lives saved from the use of vaccines.


great when it saves lives, bad when it causes a child's death

life is like boxing, protect yourself at all times.... DO NOT think others are looking out for YOUR best interest AND please understand that using the government to enforce some of your ideas would cause a revolt

I view this as YOU want to use the government to FORCE ME to take and action that could HARM or KILL my Child because their might be a possible slim chance that your child could get sick that has a 1 in X Chance of killing them(x could be 86,000, or 200,000, or ...)

I am ok with polio... but anything that you inject into a child is bad juju... if you wish to roll the dice and it makes you happy and allows you to sleep.. wonderful.


----------



## tirednurse

Maine-Marine said:


> from the cdc... https://www.cdc.gov/vaccinesafety/ensuringsafety/monitoring/vaers/index.html
> https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/side-effects.htm
> are you sure you are a nurse and have not heard of vaccine deaths
> 
> I assume you are a communist. When I make choices, I make choices for MY FAMILY. I do not consider your family or others. I have to weigh the risk of possible side effects on my child not yours. I do not want to have a negative impact on you BUT If I protect my child and as a side effect of not vaccinating him your child gets chicken poxs.... I will sleep well at night
> 
> I will donate $1,000 to your favorite charity if you can prove the odds are 1 in 1,000,000 for a major side effect or death of injectable vaccines
> 
> change your argument to fit the gun debate and you sound like a anti gun nut... just add "we need sensible vaccine laws"
> 
> Do you think you have a right to force a child to have a needle inserted into their arm while their parents are held at gun point or jailed?
> 
> the last major outbreak of measles had 115 deaths... all of these deaths were unvaccinated people and most were ill, elderly, or lacked a good immune system
> 
> sure, just give us the money the state pays to indoctrinate (Educate) our children - actually most people who do not vaccinate also home school
> 
> does this also apply for the common cold, vd, herpes, cold sores,
> 
> and please change the laws so we can sue the pharma companies.. you know they are exempt now right
> 
> great when it saves lives, bad when it causes a child's death
> 
> life is like boxing, protect yourself at all times.... DO NOT think others are looking out for YOUR best interest AND please understand that using the government to enforce some of your ideas would cause a revolt
> 
> I view this as YOU want to use the government to FORCE ME to take and action that could HARM or KILL my Child because their might be a possible slim chance that your child could get sick that has a 1 in X Chance of killing them(x could be 86,000, or 200,000, or ...)
> 
> I am ok with polio... but anything that you inject into a child is bad juju... if you wish to roll the dice and it makes you happy and allows you to sleep.. wonderful.


You have given no evidence that vaccines are responsible for killing people. All you have provided was a cdc website that monitors vaccine reported complications. Your anger is getting the best of your thinking. I will just ignore your attempts at trying to insult me because it's not worth it to me. You let out your feelings on a stranger over the computer if it makes you feel better about things. 
As a nurse I do know the risks involved with vaccinations. There are minor risks of getting inflammation at injection site, fever, muscle aches etc. Serious complications are anaphylaxis because of allergic reactions to components of the vaccine. In a ten year study of this only 2 people died from this complication. We vaccinate millions of people yearly for these diseases. Only 2 deaths in 10 years is pretty good odds and those deaths could have happened with exposure to that component at some point in their lives even if they had not received the vaccine.

You don't want to vaccinate your family that's your choice but if your choice is the cause of someone else's death then their blood is on your hands.

If you were running with your family when SHTF and you know that 90 year old Grandpa could not run and 100 terrorist were shooting at your group, are you going to stop everyone from running and stay back with Grandpa so everyone dies, or are you going to keep everyone else moving and protect who you can?

Facts are that millions of people used to die from diseases we can now prevent. Are the vaccines perfect? I never said they were. However the benefits far outweigh the risks. If I remember correctly the vaccine that actually did CAUSE death was the polio vaccine back in the 30s or 40s because of a bad formula but that is the only vaccine you are OK with? Maybe do some more research. Start with this article. 
vac-gen/whatifstop.htm

Edited to add this article

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4599698/


----------



## AquaHull

Well this thread has been derailed.


----------



## Denton

AquaHull said:


> Well this thread has been derailed.


Not at all. An assertion was made. Counter-arguments have been offered. Debate over the topic ensued.


----------



## 23897

And I’ll throw smallpox into the argument. 

An eradicated disease due to (drum roll) vaccinations!!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

tirednurse said:


> You have given no evidence that vaccines are responsible for killing people. All you have provided was a cdc website that monitors vaccine reported complications. Your anger is getting the best of your thinking. I will just ignore your attempts at trying to insult me because it's not worth it to me. You let out your feelings on a stranger over the computer if it makes you feel better about things.
> As a nurse I do know the risks involved with vaccinations. There are minor risks of getting inflammation at injection site, fever, muscle aches etc. Serious complications are anaphylaxis because of allergic reactions to components of the vaccine. In a ten year study of this only 2 people died from this complication. We vaccinate millions of people yearly for these diseases. Only 2 deaths in 10 years is pretty good odds and those deaths could have happened with exposure to that component at some point in their lives even if they had not received the vaccine.
> 
> You don't want to vaccinate your family that's your choice but if your choice is the cause of someone else's death then their blood is on your hands.
> 
> If you were running with your family when SHTF and you know that 90 year old Grandpa could not run and 100 terrorist were shooting at your group, are you going to stop everyone from running and stay back with Grandpa so everyone dies, or are you going to keep everyone else moving and protect who you can?
> 
> Facts are that millions of people used to die from diseases we can now prevent. Are the vaccines perfect? I never said they were. However the benefits far outweigh the risks. If I remember correctly the vaccine that actually did CAUSE death was the polio vaccine back in the 30s or 40s because of a bad formula but that is the only vaccine you are OK with? Maybe do some more research. Start with this article.
> vac-gen/whatifstop.htm
> 
> Edited to add this article
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4599698/


you do not make me mad.. your total inability to read or see facts does piss me off a little..

I posted cdc reports which you blow off.. so here are the facts on measles shots

As of March 31, 2018, there have been more than 89,355 reports of measles vaccine reactions, hospitalizations, injuries and deaths following measles vaccinations made to the federal Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS), including 445 related deaths, 6,196 hospitalizations, and 1,657 related disabilities. Over 60% of those adverse events occurred in children three years old and under. Adverse events following MMR vaccination reported to VAERS include:

lupus (autoimmune connective tissue disorder);
Guillain-Barre syndrome (inflammation of the nerves);
Encephalitis;
aseptic meningitis (inflammation of the lining of the brain);
deafness;
cardiomyopathy (weakening of the heart muscle);
hypotonic-hyporesponsive episodes (collapse/shock);
convulsions;
subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE);
ataxia (loss of ability to coordinate muscle movements);
parathesia (numbness, burning, prickling, itching, tingling skins sensation indicating nerve irritation)
Transverse Myelitis
Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis (ADEM)

----------------
not sure why you folks keep talking about polio vaccine which is the best off them all and has caused fewer deaths and complications

you are entitled to your own thoughts, you are not entitled to use your own made up facts. you can even ignore facts and whine that I have not provided facts...but that does not change the facts

not sure what study you have that shows 2 deaths in 2 years but frankly I have to say you are drinking the koolaid of some pharma company.... Aspirin kills more people then that


----------



## 23897

I don’t often get riled by this forum - most of the participants are sane, level-headed adults. This, this has struck a chord though. 

Vaccinations work. Mostly. 

In well known, well researched diseases that have a low mutation rate vaccinations work wonderfully. 
In rapidly mutating diseases (viruses) they aren’t that great. 
I’m a professional healthcare worker. My vaccinations are all up to date except flu. Why not flu? Because the risks (small) outweigh the benefits (small too). The NHS wants healthcare workers to have vaccinations against this year’s best guess of influenza strain in order that they don’t infect weaker members of the herd (society). Unfortunately that thinking is flawed (as the research proves) however if you refuse you have to make a declaration as to why. It’s for the lawyers. 

There is no connection between vaccinations and autism. Let me say that again. There is no connection between vaccinations and autism. 
The medic who published the work was a fraud. He lost his licence to practice in the UK. He now works in the US. 
We are now seeing measles killing children in the UK. And it’s the kids who aren’t vaccinated that cause the problem because once they’re infected the virus has a chance to mutate into something the rest aren’t vaccinated against. 

Now there has been som pretty awful additives put in vaccines. Some Hep A vaccines in the 80s contained an additive that made anaphylaxis more common. 

I’m totally against government control. But a part of me suspects the fear of vaccinations is unfounded but a damn good way of controlling population numbers. Think about who is least likely to get vaccinated. 

HPV vaccines have been mentioned. I’m the UK young girls are given it. Cervical cancer rates are plummeting. I paid to have my BOYS vaccinated. HPV not only is linked to cervical cancer but also to oral cancer (especially in men). Go figure that connection. Oral cancer has to be one of the most painful and humiliating ways to die. I’ll take away one more risk factor if I can. 

It is your choice to be vaccinated. In a SHTF scenario if I found out you weren’t vaccinated against the “basics” you’d be out of my place to go fend for yourself. 

I’m going to sit in a quiet, dark room now and raise a glass to Edward Jenner & Louis Pasteur
(You all pasteurise your food now don’t you?)

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Line up and roll up your sleeve for free koolaid. 

No thanks!


----------



## Maine-Marine

fangfarrier said:


> And I'll throw smallpox into the argument.
> 
> An eradicated disease due to (drum roll) vaccinations!!
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would ague that smallpox cure was more of a variolation then a man made up vaccine.

smallpox cure was more like taking your kid to a chicken pox party.


----------



## 23897

Maine-Marine said:


> smallpox cure was more like taking your kid to a chicken pox party.


...without getting chickenpox, just the immunity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sam the Squirrel says:

Vaccinate your kids dude!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

fangfarrier said:


> There is no connection between vaccinations and autism. Let me say that again. There is no connection between vaccinations and autism.


no connection. Really... There is enough smoke to make me suspect some amount of fire... BUT lets take autism off the table and say that shots never add to or cause autism

the amount of deaths and injuries caused by vaccines is still alarming.

remember research shows vaccines do not cause autism
smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs
asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships 
Lead is a great additive to paint

there may not be PROOF that vaccines cause autism... but there is lots of damning evidence

and yes I understand that the MMR shot is given about the same time as Autism is first diagnosed and correlation does not equal causation...so lets wait a little while

the death rate from those three (MMR) Measles mumps and rubella are low... very very low


----------



## 23897

Maine-Marine said:


> no connection. Really... There is enough smoke to make me suspect some amount of fire... BUT lets take autism off the table and say that shots never add to or cause autism
> 
> the amount of deaths and injuries caused by vaccines is still alarming.
> 
> remember research shows vaccines do not cause autism
> smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs
> asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships
> Lead is a great additive to paint
> 
> there may not be PROOF that vaccines cause autism... but there is lots of damning evidence
> 
> and yes I understand that the MMR shot is given about the same time as Autism is first diagnosed and correlation does not equal causation...so lets wait a little while
> 
> the death rate from those three (MMR) Measles mumps and rubella are low... very very low


*deep breath*



Maine-Marine said:


> no connection. Really... There is enough smoke to make me suspect some amount of fire


If there was smoke then there was an arsonist shouting fire.

The "evidence " was fabricated.



Maine-Marine said:


> the amount of deaths and injuries caused by vaccines is still alarming.


Any death or injury may be deemed alarming. The amount of lives saved is amazing though.



Maine-Marine said:


> remember research shows vaccines do not cause autism
> smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs
> asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships
> Lead is a great additive to paint


Remember initial research showed vaccines do cause autism. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows no causation OR correlation. This is science. 
Initial research showed smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between smoking and lung cancer. This is science. 
Initial research showed asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships. This research was scrutinised and found to be still true. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between certain types of asbestos and asbestosis. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science. 
Initial practice showed lead is a great additive to paint. Then research showed that though true there were health problems associated with this. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between lead and health problems. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science. 
Because of these connections there are rules about medicines and how they are tested and used. 
But thanks for making my point.



Maine-Marine said:


> there may not be PROOF that vaccines cause autism... but there is lots of damning evidence


Please show us this "damning evidence".the scientific community can't find any but we can find falsified reports.



Maine-Marine said:


> and yes I understand that the MMR shot is given about the same time as Autism is first diagnosed and correlation does not equal causation...so lets wait a little while


Look earlier in life. Evidence is showing a link between mothers having colds and the increased transfer of immunity components across membranes being correlated against increased risk of autism.



Maine-Marine said:


> the death rate from those three (MMR) Measles mumps and rubella are low... very very low


There is the difference between mortality and morbidity. Mumps rarely kills, the sterility is forever though. Measles does kill but blinds more commonly. Rubella is a threat to unborn children when their mothers come into contact with the virus. The mother survives but the children either die or have horrible deformities.

Think of polio. The effects of the disease last a lifetime.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

fangfarrier said:


> ...without getting chickenpox, just the immunity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is so cute.... you think getting the shot grants you immunity

before it disappeared... they recommended a booster every 5-10 years...

the US stopped doing routine smallpox in 1972 ... I have a scar from it even now though


----------



## 23897

Maine-Marine said:


> that is so cute.... you think getting the shot grants you immunity
> 
> before it disappeared... they recommended a booster every 5-10 years...
> 
> the US stopped doing routine smallpox in 1972 ... I have a scar from it even now though


Again, thank you for making my point. 
Getting the shot gives your immune system a chance to produce antibodies to the virus when the virus isn't able to kill you. That's how immunity works.

You're right. They did recommend boosters every 5-10 years UNTIL THE DISEASE WAS ERADICATED.

I too have a smallpox vaccinations scar. My kids don't because they don't need vaccinations because we eradicated the disease through herd immunity!
That's how vaccines save people. If EVERYONE is vaccinated the disease can't spread or mutate. If there are a few who don't then there is a source for the disease to mutate and rear up STRONGER than before.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

fangfarrier said:


> *deep breath*
> 
> If there was smoke then there was an arsonist shouting fire.
> 
> The "evidence " was fabricated.
> 
> Any death or injury may be deemed alarming. The amount of lives saved is amazing though.
> 
> Remember initial research showed vaccines do cause autism. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows no causation OR correlation. This is science.
> Initial research showed smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between smoking and lung cancer. This is science.
> Initial research showed asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships. This research was scrutinised and found to be still true. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between certain types of asbestos and asbestosis. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science.
> Initial practice showed lead is a great additive to paint. Then research showed that though true there were health problems associated with this. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between lead and health problems. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science.
> Because of these connections there are rules about medicines and how they are tested and used.
> But thanks for making my point.
> 
> Please show us this "damning evidence".the scientific community can't find any but we can find falsified reports.
> 
> Look earlier in life. Evidence is showing a link between mothers having colds and the increased transfer of immunity components across membranes being correlated against increased risk of autism.
> 
> There is the difference between mortality and morbidity. Mumps rarely kills, the sterility is forever though. Measles does kill but blinds more commonly. Rubella is a threat to unborn children when their mothers come into contact with the virus. The mother survives but the children either die or have horrible deformities.
> 
> Think of polio. The effects of the disease last a lifetime.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


death from a vaccine is also very permanent

sterility is bad, death is worse.

is there any wonder NO evidence is accepted .... it is not like joe smith funds the reports and papers...

and for all that is holy can we stop with polio already... it is not a shot... it is a drink

evidence is not and can never be proof.. but it is amazing the number of people that noticed changes right after certain shots

and rates of death from actual MMR infections are low.. there are 445 deaths from the shot in 2018....

6,196 hospitalizations, and 1,657 related disabilities. Over 60% of those adverse events occurred in children three years old and under.

you have a greater chance of being disabled by the MMR shot then by getting the real illness... or to use you guys fav illness POLIO

this is my last post on this topic... I have stated my case and provide all the info and links I think i need to provide.


----------



## tirednurse

Maine-Marine said:


> you do not make me mad.. your total inability to read or see facts does piss me off a little..
> 
> I posted cdc reports which you blow off.. so here are the facts on measles shots
> 
> As of March 31, 2018, there have been more than 89,355 reports of measles vaccine reactions, hospitalizations, injuries and deaths following measles vaccinations made to the federal Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS), including 445 related deaths, 6,196 hospitalizations, and 1,657 related disabilities. Over 60% of those adverse events occurred in children three years old and under. Adverse events following MMR vaccination reported to VAERS include:
> 
> lupus (autoimmune connective tissue disorder);
> Guillain-Barre syndrome (inflammation of the nerves);
> Encephalitis;
> aseptic meningitis (inflammation of the lining of the brain);
> deafness;
> cardiomyopathy (weakening of the heart muscle);
> hypotonic-hyporesponsive episodes (collapse/shock);
> convulsions;
> subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE);
> ataxia (loss of ability to coordinate muscle movements);
> parathesia (numbness, burning, prickling, itching, tingling skins sensation indicating nerve irritation)
> Transverse Myelitis
> Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis (ADEM)
> 
> ----------------
> not sure why you folks keep talking about polio vaccine which is the best off them all and has caused fewer deaths and complications
> 
> you are entitled to your own thoughts, you are not entitled to use your own made up facts. you can even ignore facts and whine that I have not provided facts...but that does not change the facts
> 
> not sure what study you have that shows 2 deaths in 2 years but frankly I have to say you are drinking the koolaid of some pharma company.... Aspirin kills more people then that


Did you even read the link you posted? I did. Not one thing in it that said vaccines caused death. Go back and read it yourself. Don't quote part of an article without posting the findings on the research done. 
I am not making up things or ignoring facts. I posted two different sites that talked about vaccines and possible complications from those vaccines. The second even talked about past problems with the vaccination that did in fact cause the death of some people. Did you bother to read what I posted? I doubt it. If you had you would have seen that in the 50s the polio vaccine actually killed a lot of people because of a mistake in the vaccine. It had its problems but you now think it's OK. Why is it different than the other vaccines?
I believe you are also only reading what you want to see in what is written because I clearly said in my two comments that I didn't believe vaccinations were perfect. I still believe they have done a lot at saving lives and have made many life threatening diseases preventable. However people are now reversing that by buying into the anti Vax theories that have repetitively been proven wrong.


----------



## StratMaster

Well, I'm not taking sides here... but as I now have emphysema, I get a flu shot as needed. if eye start Havink ProoBleems YoO gIes cAnn Let Miiiiiiii no...


----------



## Denton

I got the shots when I was a kid. Still got the mumps and survived. I got chicken pox and survived that. My brother got the measles and survived.

I don't have a smallpox scar because my father made it clear that I was not to touch the vax area let alone scratch at it. 

Do I believe what the doctor who is a Big Parm research scientist told me? The one to whom I referenced a few posts ago? You bet. I dare say she knows more about it than any of us here do Any of you know more than she does, or are you simply going by what you've read?

Now, does that mean I believe vaccines haven't made the world a better place? Nope. Think of what the world would look like had there never been polio and smallpox vaccines. That doesn't mean I trust today's Big Pharm, the government or the NGOs such as Bill Gates Foundation.

I politely refuse the flu shot and never get the flu. I prefer herbs, vitamins, minerals and propolis tincture. On the other hand, I will most definitely get a tetanus shot.

If you want to get all the vaccines offered, I don't blame you. If you do not, I don't blame you. Either way, understand that there could be repercussions. Either way, educate yourself as best as you can and don't blame anyone else, afterward.

Don't tell me dive buddy vaccines don't cause autism. His son, who was a normal youngun beforehand, received a round of vaccinations and then became a whole different child. You can claim all the articles about vaccines causing autism are bunk, but he is one of the many who disagree.


----------



## StratMaster

I'm still on the fence, and there have been some good posts here arguing the other side of things (thanx @tirednurse) but not ready to be too trusting as @Denton has pointed out. There is no question in my mind that autism has spiked crazily in the last few decades... and merely saying we have "much better testing and diagnosis protocols now" is insufficient as an answer... there weren't THAT many severely autistic kids running about unnoticed beforehand. The question here is still causality, and can a case be made as per vaccines and autism. I can't say as of yet, but am not yet willing to reject a possible causality...

First-Ever Peer-Reviewed Study of Vaccinated vs Unvaccinated Children Shows Vaccinated Kids Have a Higher Rate of Sickness, 470% Increase in Autism

Autism rate increases 15% from 2012 - 2014 alone

https://needtoknow.news/2017/05/fir...ids-higher-rate-sickness-470-increase-autism/


----------



## tirednurse

I think that if people would look at the correlation between diseases like heart disease, diabetes, cancer, dementia and autism, they would see that the crap we eat as a county has contributed far more to the decline of our health and increased death toll than vaccines. 
The quality of our American diet is worse than what "garbage" I Feed my animals. 
You want to worry about people dying, sick kids and disease then do something about the McDonald's, taco bells, Starbucks, and Arby's on every street corner. Stop buying garbage foods that are prepackaged with more sugar and salt than anyone needs to eat. Stop buying food shipped in from other countries that are sprayed and injected with poisons they say makes the food Safe to cross the boarder. Stop buying and eating grains and grain products sprayed with poison grown in your own country. Stop buying meat that was fed rotting garbage, dead animals and piles of animal feces.
Start researching what is in your food and stop eating the unhealthy foods your society thinks is acceptable.


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> I think that if people would look at the correlation between diseases like heart disease, diabetes, cancer, dementia and autism, they would see that the crap we eat as a county has contributed far more to the decline of our health and increased death toll than vaccines.
> The quality of our American diet is worse than what "garbage" I Feed my animals.
> You want to worry about people dying, sick kids and disease then do something about the McDonald's, taco bells, Starbucks, and Arby's on every street corner. Stop buying garbage foods that are prepackaged with more sugar and salt than anyone needs to eat. Stop buying food shipped in from other countries that are sprayed and injected with poisons they say makes the food Safe to cross the boarder. Stop buying and eating grains and grain products sprayed with poison grown in your own country. Stop buying meat that was fed rotting garbage, dead animals and piles of animal feces.
> Start researching what is in your food and stop eating the unhealthy foods your society thinks is acceptable.


I'll take the word of an expert in the vax field about that field, and I'm not going to agree or diagree with your assertion that our eating habits are more detrimental regarding the specific problems laid at the feet of vaccines. Otherwise, I firmly believe you are correct. The garbage fills the stomach with nothing. If it is convenient and easy, know that it is worthless. 
There's a reason why Americans are so fat and sickly.
I'm 55, 6'00" and weigh 180. Most men I know who are much younger than me are in much, much worse shape. While I don't worry about the flu, they get it every year even though I don't get the vax and they do. You and I know why, but they don't, even though I tell them why.
Do you know how many soda machines are scattered around the heliport? Junk Food machines? Disgusting. 
The American diet is our worst enemy.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> I'll take the word of an expert in the vax field about that field, and I'm not going to agree or diagree with your assertion that our eating habits are more detrimental regarding the specific problems laid at the feet of vaccines. Otherwise, I firmly believe you are correct. The garbage fills the stomach with nothing. If it is convenient and easy, know that it is worthless.
> There's a reason why Americans are so fat and sickly.
> I'm 55, 6'00" and weigh 180. Most men I know who are much younger than me are in much, much worse shape. While I don't worry about the flu, they get it every year even though I don't get the vax and they do. You and I know why, but they don't, even though I tell them why.
> Do you know how many soda machines are scattered around the heliport? Junk Food machines? Disgusting.
> The American diet is our worst enemy.


Jack LaLanne said "if man made it, don't eat it. Probably millions of Americans got up this morning with a cup of coffee, a cigarette and a donut. No wonder they are sick and fouled up."


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> Jack LaLanne said "if man made it, don't eat it. Probably millions of Americans got up this morning with a cup of coffee, a cigarette and a donut. No wonder they are sick and fouled up."


I think you and Jack are right on the money. I'll bet @tirednurse would agree. Matter of fact, I know she would.
Though I love her dearly, I disagree with her faith in vaccines. Though I disagree with her, I totally understand her position.


----------



## bigwheel

Not sure how many recall when Gerald Ford decided everybody in the US needed to be vaccinated for hog flu. Bound to be in the 70s. Thousands died from the vaccine and cant recall anybody ever claiming to have caught hog flu let alone died from it. Pretty sure exotic vaccines are to blame for at least some of the problems of our young Arab war Vets. We have a life long young friend dying from a version of ALS caused by either huffing in fumes from stock piled chemical weapons burn pits or the anthrax vaccine while helping man a patriot battery in Desert Storm. . The VA dont know which one either. Thats a bad sign. He is dying in a rest home. No Vaccines for me. Thanks.


----------



## tirednurse

Denton said:


> I'll take the word of an expert in the vax field about that field, and I'm not going to agree or diagree with your assertion that our eating habits are more detrimental regarding the specific problems laid at the feet of vaccines. Otherwise, I firmly believe you are correct. The garbage fills the stomach with nothing. If it is convenient and easy, know that it is worthless.
> There's a reason why Americans are so fat and sickly.
> I'm 55, 6'00" and weigh 180. Most men I know who are much younger than me are in much, much worse shape. While I don't worry about the flu, they get it every year even though I don't get the vax and they do. You and I know why, but they don't, even though I tell them why.
> Do you know how many soda machines are scattered around the heliport? Junk Food machines? Disgusting.
> The American diet is our worst enemy.


Really?

Number of deaths for leading causes of death
*Heart disease: 635,260*
*Cancer: 598,038*
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 161,374
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 154,596
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 142,142
*Alzheimer's disease: 116,103
Diabetes: 80,058*
Influenza and pneumonia: 51,537
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,046
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 44,965

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/leading-causes-of-death.htm

I don't see anything here saying vaccines cause more deaths do you?

I don't have time to feed people information when you can ask Mr Google Pants yourself. But if you think these diseases are not caused by your food I want you to think about something. You can read the ingredients in a packaged food product and with some research figure out it is not good for you. Can you do that with a nice juicy steak? An egg? How about a big greasy hamburger? Next time you eat one of those steaks fresh off the grill just imagine this... That cow more than likely spent most of its life eating Chicken waste, and rotten food called silage. That means chicken poop, chicken feathers, dead chickens, wasted chicken feed and what ever else was scrapped out of the chicken barns that cover the US. Silage is a huge pile of rotten plant products and the dead animals, including cows, that the farmer threw in the mix. 
How many diseases do you think you are eating in that steak now? Is is healthy? That's not enough though because those chickens were also probably fed dead cows in the form of bone meal or "protein by products". So when it comes down to it those cows and chickens are eating each other AND their own kind for generations. Ever hear of Mad Cow Disease?

I could talk for hours about what I know about the food industry and it causing the slow death of Americans. I have researched and seen it with my own eyes and talked to people who participated in the contamination of our food. You think what McDonalds does is bad? what about your favorite breakfast cereal?

There is no doubt in my mind that our food is more dangerous than a vaccination. You may not see the effects immediately but it will happen


----------



## 23897

StratMaster said:


> I'm still on the fence, and there have been some good posts here arguing the other side of things (thanx @tirednurse) but not ready to be too trusting as @Denton has pointed out. There is no question in my mind that autism has spiked crazily in the last few decades... and merely saying we have "much better testing and diagnosis protocols now" is insufficient as an answer... there weren't THAT many severely autistic kids running about unnoticed beforehand. The question here is still causality, and can a case be made as per vaccines and autism. I can't say as of yet, but am not yet willing to reject a possible causality...
> 
> First-Ever Peer-Reviewed Study of Vaccinated vs Unvaccinated Children Shows Vaccinated Kids Have a Higher Rate of Sickness, 470% Increase in Autism
> 
> Autism rate increases 15% from 2012 - 2014 alone
> 
> https://needtoknow.news/2017/05/fir...ids-higher-rate-sickness-470-increase-autism/


Thanks for the link. I just read the actual paper, very interesting. 
Peer reviewed- yes it is but the peers were selected to agree with the findings and looked at the protocol. 
It's a free paper - that means it's low impact, ie no other respected journal would publish it. 
I see you have the same chance of having autism after a vaccination as having autism and being white or Christian. And no, that doesn't mean the white Christians were more likely to vaccinate. The headline could have read link between being white and having autism or being a Christian and having autism. 
I see there is a direct correlation between those who vaccinated their children and the prevalence of giving children medicines. 
It's an interesting study but the reasoning would not have been picked up by a good journal is it cherry-picked its findings. 
The reason papers are published is that science has asynchronous conversations. It's a bit like a forum here. Now someone else will take the experiment protocol and repeat it. IF the findings are THE SAME then they'll publish too and then others repeat the experiment. When there is a few repeats that same the same we label that evidence.

It's a paper. It's peer reviewed and it's published. I'm afraid it's not evident yet.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> Really?
> 
> Number of deaths for leading causes of death
> *Heart disease: 635,260*
> *Cancer: 598,038*
> Accidents (unintentional injuries): 161,374
> Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 154,596
> Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 142,142
> *Alzheimer's disease: 116,103
> Diabetes: 80,058*
> Influenza and pneumonia: 51,537
> Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,046
> Intentional self-harm (suicide): 44,965
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/leading-causes-of-death.htm
> 
> I don't see anything here saying vaccines cause more deaths do you?
> 
> I don't have time to feed people information when you can ask Mr Google Pants yourself. But if you think these diseases are not caused by your food I want you to think about something. You can read the ingredients in a packaged food product and with some research figure out it is not good for you. Can you do that with a nice juicy steak? An egg? How about a big greasy hamburger? Next time you eat one of those steaks fresh off the grill just imagine this... That cow more than likely spent most of its life eating Chicken waste, and rotten food called silage. That means chicken poop, chicken feathers, dead chickens, wasted chicken feed and what ever else was scrapped out of the chicken barns that cover the US. Silage is a huge pile of rotten plant products and the dead animals, including cows, that the farmer threw in the mix.
> How many diseases do you think you are eating in that steak now? Is is healthy? That's not enough though because those chickens were also probably fed dead cows in the form of bone meal or "protein by products". So when it comes down to it those cows and chickens are eating each other AND their own kind for generations. Ever hear of Mad Cow Disease?
> 
> I could talk for hours about what I know about the food industry and it causing the slow death of Americans. I have researched and seen it with my own eyes and talked to people who participated in the contamination of our food. You think what McDonalds does is bad? what about your favorite breakfast cereal?
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that our food is more dangerous than a vaccination. You may not see the effects immediately but it will happen


*Really???*

Is that big and bold enough for you?

Thanks for the link to a site. Did you read what I said? I spoke of someone who is more than just a nurse. I referrred to someone who is a doctor. A research scientist. Someone I damned-near married, if you have to know. 
I offered an olive branch, and you crapped on it. 
Type some more. Knock your brainwashed brain out; I don't care.
I've been very neutral on this. You're going well beyond your personal knowledge and well into what you've been instructed.

As I've said, take the damned shout or do not. Either way, accept the concequences quietly. Of course as an adult, there is isn't much for you to fret.


----------



## Denton

Freaking government stats. I always go to them.


----------



## Denton

Nurses. I've TAUGHT nurse practitioners a few things. Stand on your creds. Please.


----------



## tirednurse

How do you figure I am "going well beyond personal knowledge and well into what I've been instructed"? 
I gave you statistic published by someone else. not me not someone I know or have ever met. You doubt chronic disease killed more than vaccinations and I gave proof of what I said. 

Accept the consequences quietly?


----------



## StratMaster

fangfarrier said:


> Thanks for the link. I just read the actual paper, very interesting.
> Peer reviewed- yes it is but the peers were selected to agree with the findings and looked at the protocol.
> It's a free paper - that means it's low impact, ie no other respected journal would publish it.
> I see you have the same chance of having autism after a vaccination as having autism and being white or Christian. And no, that doesn't mean the white Christians were more likely to vaccinate. The headline could have read link between being white and having autism or being a Christian and having autism.
> I see there is a direct correlation between those who vaccinated their children and the prevalence of giving children medicines.
> It's an interesting study but the reasoning would not have been picked up by a good journal is it cherry-picked its findings.
> The reason papers are published is that science has asynchronous conversations. It's a bit like a forum here. Now someone else will take the experiment protocol and repeat it. IF the findings are THE SAME then they'll publish too and then others repeat the experiment. When there is a few repeats that same the same we label that evidence.
> 
> It's a paper. It's peer reviewed and it's published. I'm afraid it's not evident yet.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it interesting too, but only preliminary at BEST. Like I said, I keep reading... and meantime I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> How do you figure I am "going well beyond personal knowledge and well into what I've been instructed"?
> I gave you statistic published by someone else. not me not someone I know or have ever met. You doubt chronic disease killed more than vaccinations and I gave proof of what I said.
> 
> Accept the consequences quietly?


So, you are a doctor who is a research scientist for Big Pharm? Or are you are a nurse who is telling me what you've been told or read?


----------



## tirednurse

Did your doctor girl friend tell you that vaccinations kill more people than chronic disease Denton?

Are you the guy that was told something by one person and now can't believe anything that would be different? At least I research many sources and form my own opinions about things that matter to me.


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> Did your doctor girl friend tell you that vaccinations kill more people than chronic disease Denton?
> 
> Are you the guy that was told something by one person and now can't believe anything that would be different? At least I research many sources and form my own opinions about things that matter to me.


I'm noticing you are getting very defensive about something you don't own. She didn't own it, either, but she carries more weight than you do. Are you pissed because she knows more than you? Don't be. She has more education and experience than you do. You are taken to be the expert and you don't mind. Now, you get angry about somone who has real knowledge and education aboiut something to which you are speaking with "authority." You and I lknow you don't have that authority. I read the flash cards to kin who were studying to be a nurse. Doesn't make me a nurse, but I know they didn't learn to become what my friend was. 
Are you getting the point? You know know what you are told to know. Break through that.


----------



## tirednurse

Denton said:


> I'm noticing you are getting very defensive about something you don't own. She didn't own it, either, but she carries more weight than you do. Are you pissed because she knows more than you? Don't be. She has more education and experience than you do. You are taken to be the expert and you don't mind. Now, you get angry about somone who has real knowledge and education aboiut something to which you are speaking with "authority." You and I lknow you don't have that authority. I read the flash cards to kin who were studying to be a nurse. Doesn't make me a nurse, but I know they didn't learn to become what my friend was.
> Are you getting the point? You know know what you are told to know. Break through that.


No I am not angry because what someone says on the other side of the country does not effect how I will live my life. This is not a new argument and it will never be resolved. I couldn't care less about your friend and her knowledge. She is someone I will never meet and her opinion will never effect me. I am surrounded on a daily basis by people of all countries and opinions. I talk to every one on a variety of subjects. Their opinions do not rule my life. I will still be who I am and still do what I do and believe what I believe. 
Are you suggesting that the only reason I speak of things like this is because my job is as a nurse? You are so incredibly wrong and I am disappointed that after all these years you do not know me better than that. If you go back and read through the posts you will notice that I very seldom comment on anything related to healthcare. Why? My JOB is a JOB just like the teller at the grocery store has a JOB. He may know prices of items he sells but that doesn't mean it is his whole life. I am so much more than who you apparently think I am. Who are you Denton? just a mechanic? Go ahead and twist this to meet your needs too


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> No I am not angry because what someone says on the other side of the country does not effect how I will live my life. This is not a new argument and it will never be resolved. I couldn't care less about your friend and her knowledge. She is someone I will never meet and her opinion will never effect me. I am surrounded on a daily basis by people of all countries and opinions. I talk to every one on a variety of subjects. Their opinions do not rule my life. I will still be who I am and still do what I do and believe what I believe.
> Are you suggesting that the only reason I speak of things like this is because my job is as a nurse? You are so incredibly wrong and I am disappointed that after all these years you do not know me better than that. If you go back and read through the posts you will notice that I very seldom comment on anything related to healthcare. Why? My JOB is a JOB just like the teller at the grocery store has a JOB. He may know prices of items he sells but that doesn't mean it is his whole life. I am so much more than who you apparently think I am. Who are you Denton? just a mechanic? Go ahead and twist this to meet your needs too


I love it. Her knowledge is an opinion and you are to be the expert because of your anecdotal experience. Meanwhile, those who have lived the expoerience have only anecdotal experience and are not as trained and experienced as you.
I'm supposed to believe you even thojugh you haven't a clue of what my friend knows, her experience or her education? I'm thinking it is now personal for you. As I already said, load up on the vaxxes or not. I don't care. It should be a personal choice. Either way, don't complain.


----------



## Denton

By the way, @tirednurse; my friend warned me about the HPV vax before I know about HPV, and I try to keep up with threats. Her warnings later turned out to be valid. This was before the incidents happened and before the ads to prompt people to buy Big Pharm produsts hut the TV. What you got? Establishment warnings and propaganda you've been told?
Yes. I am just an avionics tech (not a mechanic). I never claimed to be more than what I am. You?


----------



## tirednurse

Denton said:


> I love it. Her knowledge is an opinion and you are to be the expert because of your anecdotal experience. Meanwhile, those who have lived the expoerience have only anecdotal experience and are not as trained and experienced as you.
> I'm supposed to believe you even thojugh you haven't a clue of what my friend knows, her experience or her education? I'm thinking it is now personal for you. As I already said, load up on the vaxxes or not. I don't care. It should be a personal choice. Either way, don't complain.


you obviously are the one taking this personally. You keep referring to me thinking I am the expert and yet I have never said that I was or implied it. I backed up my knowledge with proof from a neutral source that I did a quick internet search for. Try it yourself. Do an internet search and find something to back up what you are saying. Get a book or professional journal to prove what you believe. I asked several times for sources of what others said they felt were facts. I read what was provided. Not part, but all and did not find proof of their opinion. All you can give me is a tale of second hand opinion because you also have not provided facts to back up what you say. Until you do that I'm done talking to you about it. Carry on grease monkey. Carry on


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> you obviously are the one taking this personally. You keep referring to me thinking I am the expert and yet I have never said that I was or implied it. I backed up my knowledge with proof from a neutral source that I did a quick internet search for. Try it yourself. Do an internet search and find something to back up what you are saying. Get a book or professional journal to prove what you believe. I asked several times for sources of what others said they felt were facts. I read what was provided. Not part, but all and did not find proof of their opinion. All you can give me is a tale of second hand opinion because you also have not provided facts to back up what you say. Until you do that I'm done talking to you about it. Carry on grease monkey. Carry on


All you can give me is what you have read.
You write as if you are the authority. You didn't start off as if you are simply saying what you've been told or have read. You write as if you are not to be questioned. You still write as if you are not to be questioned. 
No, you won't ever meet my friend who knows more than you and who was a part of what you believe is gospel. Face it; you are a nurce and she is a research scientist who has a doctorates. By the way, snob, I am not a "grease monkey." I am an avionics tech. Not better, just different. 
Be done. Neither of us have a clue. You just think you do.


----------



## Denton

By the way @tirednurse, your haughty attitude is something my friend never had. Even though she has more education and experience in this particular field, she only cared about people and the truth. You? You seem to care about pride and the argument. An argument I didn't want. I even took common ground with you regarding proper food. You didn't even have the decency to agree on that. Now, you carry on. Carry on.


----------



## Prepared One

StratMaster said:


> Jack LaLanne said "if man made it, don't eat it. Probably millions of Americans got up this morning with a cup of coffee, a cigarette and a donut. No wonder they are sick and fouled up."


Hey! I put a shot of Jack in that cup of coffee and it was a chocolate cream filled donut with sprinkles! :vs_smirk:


----------



## stevekozak

Wow! A couple of ya'll went off the rails making this personal! Insulting one another is really not productive and, frankly, weakens the effect of your arguments. Egos are fragile. Now, someone call me a dirty Cajun forester, and I will join the fray!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897

Ya dirty cajun forester! What are you on about???

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> By the way @tirednurse, your haughty attitude is something my friend never had. Even though she has more education and experience in this particular field, she only cared about people and the truth. You? You seem to care about pride and the argument. An argument I didn't want. I even took common ground with you regarding proper food. You didn't even have the decency to agree on that. Now, you carry on. Carry on.


I said I was done posting in this thread but have to make one more comment.

I have seen Denton "upset/pissed/mad/bothered/irritated " about zero times . so good job on that


----------



## Blendingin

Wow Denton. You need to take a breath and go re read this again. Your response is a bit much. I read through a few times and see that a request was made several times for proof of yours and others beliefs on the subject and it hasn't been provided. However despite believing and providing information to support her view, she also said a few times that the vaccines were not " perfect" and brought up times that they were in fact really bad and did kill people. 
You also are basing your beliefs off what someone told you but accuse others of doing the same and condemning them for it? Is that fair?

Crazy the hatred you show for someone that in this same post you say you "love", and are now accusing of acting haughty even though many times you have asked for her opinions.

Great job.


Denton said:


> By the way @tirednurse, your haughty attitude is something my friend never had. Even though she has more education and experience in this particular field, she only cared about people and the truth. You? You seem to care about pride and the argument. An argument I didn't want. I even took common ground with you regarding proper food. You didn't even have the decency to agree on that. Now, you carry on. Carry on.


Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Blendingin said:


> Wow Denton. You need to take a breath and go re read this again. Your response is a bit much. I read through a few times and see that a request was made several times for proof of yours and others beliefs on the subject and it hasn't been provided. However despite believing and providing information to support her view, she also said a few times that the vaccines were not " perfect" and brought up times that they were in fact really bad and did kill people.
> You also are basing your beliefs off what someone told you but accuse others of doing the same and condemning them for it? Is that fair?
> 
> Crazy the hatred you show for someone that in this same post you say you "love", and are now accusing of acting haughty even though many times you have asked for her opinions.
> 
> Great job.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


Figured it wouldn't be long before you decided to jump in and set me straight.

Your assertion of hatred is false. It's called a disagreement. Funny, you only offered chastisement to me.

Proof was requested? What proof do you think I have regarding conversations from years ago? Such a request is a hollow one as the one requesting proof knows it is not possible.

As I said before, place your health in all the vaccines, some of them or none of them, but be prepared for the consequences of your decision and accept them.


----------



## Blendingin

fangfarrier said:


> *deep breath*
> 
> If there was smoke then there was an arsonist shouting fire.
> 
> The "evidence " was fabricated.
> 
> Any death or injury may be deemed alarming. The amount of lives saved is amazing though.
> 
> Remember initial research showed vaccines do cause autism. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows no causation OR correlation. This is science.
> Initial research showed smoking cigarettes strengthens your lungs. This research was scrutinised and found to be false. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between smoking and lung cancer. This is science.
> Initial research showed asbestos is a good fire preventative in navy ships. This research was scrutinised and found to be still true. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between certain types of asbestos and asbestosis. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science.
> Initial practice showed lead is a great additive to paint. Then research showed that though true there were health problems associated with this. The latest research shows direct causation AND correlation between lead and health problems. This means that an unknown connection was discovered and practice was changed. This is science.
> Because of these connections there are rules about medicines and how they are tested and used.
> But thanks for making my point.
> 
> Please show us this "damning evidence".the scientific community can't find any but we can find falsified reports.
> 
> Look earlier in life. Evidence is showing a link between mothers having colds and the increased transfer of immunity components across membranes being correlated against increased risk of autism.
> 
> There is the difference between mortality and morbidity. Mumps rarely kills, the sterility is forever though. Measles does kill but blinds more commonly. Rubella is a threat to unborn children when their mothers come into contact with the virus. The mother survives but the children either die or have horrible deformities.
> 
> Think of polio. The effects of the disease last a lifetime.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deep breath is right! Why do people only look at part of the story and ignore the rest to make their point. You can not make an informed decision without all the facts.

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster

Prepared One said:


> Hey! I put a shot of Jack in that cup of coffee and it was a chocolate cream filled donut with sprinkles! :vs_smirk:


My mistake... on my list sprinkles count as a serving of veggies...


----------



## stevekozak

StratMaster said:


> My mistake... on my list sprinkles count as a serving of veggies...


Peanut M&Ms are vegetables, right?


----------



## admin

This year they gave me the flu, pneumonia, and shingles vaccination all at the same time.

I have never been quite as sick as it made me. More than a week to recover.

Never again.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> This year they gave me the flu, pneumonia, and shingles vaccination all at the same time.
> 
> I have never been quite as sick as it made me. More than a week to recover.
> 
> Never again.


Must have been a choice while temporarily insane?

That slurry of a concoction sounds nasty!


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> This year they gave me the flu, pneumonia, and shingles vaccination all at the same time.
> 
> I have never been quite as sick as it made me. More than a week to recover.
> 
> Never again.





hawgrider said:


> Must have been a choice while temporarily insane?
> 
> That slurry of a concoction sounds nasty!


I tried to tell her &#8230;. more than once. Hard headed south Texas gal, I guess.


----------



## admin

hawgrider said:


> Must have been a choice while temporarily insane?
> 
> That slurry of a concoction sounds nasty!





A Watchman said:


> I tried to tell her &#8230;. more than once. Hard headed south Texas gal, I guess.


I always turn down the dang things after getting really sick from a flu shot several years back. Somehow my pharmacist caught me at a weak moment...


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> ...Somehow my pharmacist caught me at a weak moment...


(If Slippy had a $1 for every time that happened...:vs_smile


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> I always turn down the dang things after getting really sick from a flu shot several years back. Somehow my pharmacist caught me at a weak moment...


Once bitten twice shy!


----------



## admin

hawgrider said:


> Once bitten twice shy!


I am definitely done with them now.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> I am definitely done with them now.


Glad you survived. Wondered where you have been haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## admin

I was away camping recently!


----------



## Michael_Js

To each their own here...but:

Vaccine injury payouts exceed $4 billion, yet most people remain uninformed about the risks linked to vaccinations

https://www.naturalhealth365.com/vaccine-injury-2788.html

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton

Remember what a pharm research scientist told me many years ago?
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2018/12...en-found-between-the-hpv-vaccine-infertility/


----------



## Mad Trapper

I had all "my shots" before I could attend school. Have a smallpox vac, not sure if that's still effective but better than nothing.

All my other vacs sure need updating, but besides tetanus, my PCP won't do squat.

My Mom told me I had chicken pox, GF got shingles, guess what? I got the pox! First time my PCP every saw an adult case. NOT FUN!


----------



## Michael_Js

There isn't just one good reason to avoid the flu shot - there are 10
https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-12-05-reasons-to-avoid-the-flu-shot.html

I don't get the flu shot either 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## hawgrider

*Man unable to speak, walk, see or breathe days after getting flu shot*

Makes you want to line right up and roll up your sleeve doesn't it.



> Shane Morgan and his wife Monique decided to get flu shots on November 2, believing it would help protect them and young family members ahead of the busy holiday season.
> 
> But what they thought was a pro-active measure turned to horror when Shane began losing feeling in his arms and legs.
> 
> "About 36-hours after he got the flu shot he started to get sick," Monique explained to KSNV.
> 
> "I never dreamed that any of this could ever happen," Shane told local media.


https://www.infowars.com/man-unable-to-speak-walk-see-or-breathe-days-after-getting-flu-shot/


----------



## stevekozak

Cricket said:


> I was away camping recently!


With the cute pharmacist that convinced you to take the flu shot? :vs_worry:


----------



## A Watchman

stevekozak said:


> With the cute pharmacist that convinced you to take the flu shot? :vs_worry:


:vs_lol:


----------



## StratMaster

Cricket said:


> I am definitely done with them now.


I was talked into it this year for the 1st time in decades: doc says the flu kills people with emphysema like myself. Didn't make me sick, I am thankful to say.


----------



## Michael_Js

Great...
Vaccine Found to Contain 65 Unknown-to-science Compounds: The research firm's findings are "astounding" and "should have the medical community up in arms about vaccine pseudo-consensus science."

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com/vaccine-found-to-contain-65-unknown-to-science-compounds-the-research-firms-findings-are-astounding-and-should-have-the-medical-community-up-in-arms-about-vaccine-pseudo-consensus-science/


----------



## 23897

Michael J. I read your “top ten” and all I can see as evidence or fact is no 10: Flu vaccinations don’t always work. The rest of the list is tosh masquerading as journalism. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster

fangfarrier said:


> Michael J. I read your "top ten" and all I can see as evidence or fact is no 10: Flu vaccinations don't always work. The rest of the list is tosh masquerading as journalism.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tosh? is that a Scottish slang term? Please edify us yanks...


----------



## 23897

No Scottish slang, just English.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/tosh

American closest would be trash/garbage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallHate596

I need to think about it. This community of pros helped me to learn some valuable techniques: link removed by Denton It was one of the best things I saw lately.

I’d say you do need to think about it


----------



## A Watchman

TallHate596 said:


> I need to think about it. This community of pros helped me to learn some valuable techniques: ridgelineoutdoors.com It was one of the best things I saw lately.


Yea ya did. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## jimb1972

Here is the problem, vaccinations don't work 100%. Of the measles outbreak in WA 42 of the 51 cases were unvaccinated people, that means that 9 of them, over 20% were vaccinated. All these antivax people are giving the diseases a fertile refuge to spread to those who were unfortunate enough to not develop sufficient immunity from the vaccine, putting more people at risk.


----------



## Smitty901

As I have stated before . I have had every vaccination some of them more than once some a few times. When old paper shot records did not keep up with you and got them again period. had the smallpox the second time you get poked 15 times .
There is an upside. Lived a long healthy life, spend time in absolutely filthy condition in places with sick people all around . Other than a minor case of the runs escaped it all. I am darn glad I had the shots and would get in line again. My children had all theirs and our grandchildren have also . I will scream it loud for the soap box get it done.


----------



## Maine-Marine

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) states that serious allergic reactions to the vaccine occur in about one in a million doses.1 However, other severe side effects include deafness, long-term seizures, coma, lowered consciousness, permanent brain damage, and death.1 While the CDC states that these side effects are rare, the precise numbers are unknown.1 Additionally, the manufacturer's package insert states, "M-M-R II vaccine has not been evaluated for carcinogenic or mutagenic potential, or potential to impair fertility."4

https://physiciansforinformedconsent.org/measles/vrs/

there is a reason they have an adverse reaction reporting system

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccinesafety/ensuringsafety/monitoring/vaers/index.html

*saying, "my kids, family had the shots and we are healthy" is like saying "Well all my family went World War II and they came back alive!" *

Here is my stance - if you want to get shots and have your kids get shots...wonderful .. do not try to force me to have my kids get shots

if your kids have had shots they have a 70% chance of being protected so my kids should not bother them


----------



## Isaac678

I agree with steve.


----------



## 23897

So MM, 5 out of 6 players say that Russian Roulette is safe and no one complains that it’s not means that it is safe?

Vaccination is as safe as getting a bus to school these days. Just ponder on that. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> So MM, 5 out of 6 players say that Russian Roulette is safe and no one complains that it's not means that it is safe?
> 
> Vaccination is as safe as getting a bus to school these days. Just ponder on that.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend's son got run over by the bus.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I can say I stand with Smitty.
I’m glad I got each and every vaccination they gave me before shipping my butt of to that pestilence ridden jungle hell hole in South East Asia.
Although I have to admit the plague shot hurt like a bitch.

And we had to get them again before flying home to avoid bringing something back that had the potential to wipe out a lot of people.
How many Americans have a natural immunity to something like dengue fever?


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can say I stand with Smitty.
> I'm glad I got each and every vaccination they gave me before shipping my butt of to that pestilence ridden jungle hell hole in South East Asia.
> Although I have to admit the plague shot hurt like a bitch.
> 
> And we had to get them again before flying home to avoid bringing something back that had the potential to wipe out a lot of people.
> How many Americans have a natural immunity to something like dengue fever?


That was a long time ago and vax's have come a long way.

You're gonna love 5G if you think all progress is good.


----------



## Titan6

Has anyone checked or able to check where all these illegal immigrants are going after entering and compared to the breakout areas. Seems kinda funny after all the illegals coming in now were having breakouts.


----------



## Michael_Js

THE VACCINATED SPREADING MEASLES: WHO, MERCK, CDC DOCUMENTS CONFIRM - April 10, 2019
https://www.wakingtimes.com/2019/04/10/the-vaccinated-spreading-measles-who-merck-cdc-documents-confirm/

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## 23897

Michael_Js said:


> THE VACCINATED SPREADING MEASLES: WHO, MERCK, CDC DOCUMENTS CONFIRM - April 10, 2019
> https://www.wakingtimes.com/2019/04/10/the-vaccinated-spreading-measles-who-merck-cdc-documents-confirm/
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Michael.

Peace too.

But reading that article helps me. Helps me identify it as bollocks. It's supposition. No facts other than: measles RNA (not DNA) was found in urine of the vaccinated. Almost like the body had destroyed the virus and was eliminating it. 
Nothing about transmissible disease. 
It is all rubbish. Pseudo science.

1995. A lot has happened since then. Science has grown. Compare the picture of Pluto circa 1996 and the current version. That's how far apart things can be.

Peace

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923

https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-04-12-nyc-mayor-de-blasio-tells-citizens-we-own-your-bodies.html

Nice to know what government thinks of us despicables.


----------



## stevekozak

Camel923 said:


> https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-04-12-nyc-mayor-de-blasio-tells-citizens-we-own-your-bodies.html
> 
> Nice to know what government thinks of us despicables.


If anyone thinks they own this body and tries to forcibly inject something in to it; will soon find out what I own and get injected with something themselves. Just saying. :vs_wave:


----------



## StratMaster

stevekozak said:


> If anyone thinks they own this body and tries to forcibly inject something in to it; will soon find out what I own and get injected with something themselves. Just saying. :vs_wave:


LOL I always admire your style Steve!!!!


----------



## Michael_Js

Agendas...

"War and famine would not do. Instead, disease offered the most efficient and fastest way to kill the billions that must soon die if the population crisis is to be solved. AIDS is not an efficient killer because it is too slow. My favorite candidate for eliminating 90 percent of the world's population is airborne Ebola (Ebola Reston), because it is bioth highly lethal and it kills in days, instead of years. We've got airborne diseases with 90% mortality in humans. Killing humans. Think about that. You know, the bird flu's good too. For everyone who survives, he will have to bury nine." - Dr. Eric Pianka, University of Texas, Speech given to an audience on population control, which he received a standing ovation


----------



## Mad Trapper

Michael_Js said:


> Agendas...
> 
> "War and famine would not do. Instead, disease offered the most efficient and fastest way to kill the billions that must soon die if the population crisis is to be solved. AIDS is not an efficient killer because it is too slow. My favorite candidate for eliminating 90 percent of the world's population is airborne Ebola (Ebola Reston), because it is bioth highly lethal and it kills in days, instead of years. We've got airborne diseases with 90% mortality in humans. Killing humans. Think about that. You know, the bird flu's good too. For everyone who survives, he will have to bury nine." - Dr. Eric Pianka, University of Texas, Speech given to an audience on population control, which he received a standing ovation


just bring back smallpox, i'm vaccinated


----------



## Maine-Marine

Michael_Js said:


> Agendas...
> 
> "War and famine would not do. Instead, disease offered the most efficient and fastest way to kill the billions that must soon die if the population crisis is to be solved. AIDS is not an efficient killer because it is too slow. My favorite candidate for eliminating 90 percent of the world's population is airborne Ebola (Ebola Reston), because it is bioth highly lethal and it kills in days, instead of years. We've got airborne diseases with 90% mortality in humans. Killing humans. Think about that. You know, the bird flu's good too. For everyone who survives, he will have to bury nine." - Dr. Eric Pianka, University of Texas, Speech given to an audience on population control, which he received a standing ovation


sorry - Ebola reston has NO effect on humans... ZERO you could bath in it or use it for an ice cream topping

I read the book years ago
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hot_Zone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reston_virus


----------



## Joe

Prepared One said:


> My psycho shots are all up to date so I can barely hear the voices. I also take the red pill..........or is it............. the blue pill I should be taking? :tango_face_grin:


In your case PO you better take both, and since it is the weekend make it a double LOL


----------



## bigwheel

I took a small pox vaccine at age 13. Thats all I want or need. It made me sicker than a dog for three days.


----------



## txmarine6531

I haven't had a shot since 2006, right before I got out of the military. I think I got enough shots while I was in to last the rest of my life. People should get their shots, especially children and elderly. Now more than ever with the invasion from third world countries. They're bringing stuff with them that we rarely see here.


----------



## stevekozak

txmarine6531 said:


> I haven't had a shot since 2006, right before I got out of the military. I think I got enough shots while I was in to last the rest of my life. People should get their shots, especially children and elderly. Now more than ever* with the invasion from third world countries. They're bringing stuff with them that we rarely see here*.


Your signature gif has the answer for that....


----------

